
Show HN: Polymer IOT Home Dashboard – Android Phone Sensor Reporting - qvdev
http://qvdev.github.io/pdash/
======
qvdev
Created a very simple Polymer website that shows "Realtime" sensor information
from my phone. The site is hosted on github pages.

The website is connected with Firebase and uses binding to automatically
update the values. And a simple background service app for my phone to send
this data to firebase.

Feel free to look around and post feedback. The code is on Github
[https://github.com/QVDev/pdash/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/QVDev/pdash/tree/gh-pages)

